# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Ku gjindet Kulla e Oroshit te Kanunit gjitheshqiptar?

## Baptist

Sipas Kanunit te sterlashte te drejtesise civile shqiptare qendra administrative e cila pranonte te gjitha taksat e veprimeve juridike quhej Kulla e Oroshit. 

Deri me sot asnje historian as arkeolog nuk ka dhene as pergjegje as deshmi se ku gjindej kjo qender shpirterore dhe juridike mbareshqiptare mbi kete bote.

Kadare ne "Prillin e Thyer" na njoftonte vetem se duhej bere nje rruge disa ditore per te arritur atje qe te paguhej taksa.

Disa e vendosin ne Mirdite por atje mungojne fakte materiale dhe aty duhet te kete qene vene per nje kohe vetem zyra perfaqsusese e Oroshit te vertete, nje zyre e vone e shekullit XVIII nen administrimin e Markagjonajve qe i takon periudhes se turqizimit dhe organizimit te "Bajraqeve". Ndonese ata sot e mohojne te kene pranuar gjobat. Kjo do te thote edhe nje here me shume se kjo ishte vetem nje filiale e Oroshit te vertete ku grumbulloheshin taksat dhe dergoheshin atje.

Kole Ndue Gjoni deshmon:
"Por, komunistet nuk na kan nga shume. Baben ma kan fut ne burg. Ndersa, ne vitet '40, kur u dogj kulla, une jam largu me gja e me send ne Reps, sepse na thane qe komunistet do te na digjnin. Por ata nuk kan nga, pervec kulles se Gjon Markut, qe e kane hedh ne ere. Ka ken Petrit Dumja dhe kater-pese partizan qe e kan hedh".

Por kjo, megjithse mund te permbante ndonje gjurme qe do te na shpiente nga Oroshi, nuk ishte Oroshi vete por kulla e Gjo Markajve.

Ku ishte Selia e Shenjte e Shpirterore/Legjislative e Shqiptareve?

----------


## alibaba

Për temën nuk kam ndonjë përgjigje të saktë, por ka gjasa që secila krahinë të ketë pasur nga një këso qendre për vete.
Desha të pyes: Për çfarë taksa bëhet fjalë konkretisht?

----------


## Baptist

> Për temën nuk kam ndonjë përgjigje të saktë, por ka gjasa që secila krahinë të ketë pasur nga një këso qendre për vete.
> Desha të pyes: Për çfarë taksa bëhet fjalë konkretisht?


Eshte fjala per taksa administrative, tatimore, gjobash e te ngjashme. 
Shqiptaret urrenin humbjet qe shkaktoheshin nga numri i madh i administratoreve. Prandaj keto qendra duhet te kene qene te pakta. Sepse ne shumicen e rasteve shqiptaret deri vone kane praktikuar te ngarkojne njeri qe ben ate udhe per pune te veta dhe "i ipeshin per udhe" dhe me "ndere" t'ua kryente obligimet.

----------


## Baptist

Teme me vlere. 

Cilat krahina mendon ishn subjekte/nden juriksionin e Kulles se Orosheve pervec besoj te Dukagjinit, Matit, Mirdites, e "Maqedonise"/Europes? 

Cdo te thote Orosh ?

----------


## alibaba

Orosh është një fis i Mirditës, por e gjejmë edhe si fshat/toponim etj



> Dukagjinit, Matit, Mirdites, e "Maqedonise"/Europes?


Mati nuk ishte nën juridiksionin e Oroshit sepse nuk zbatonte kanunin e Lekës por të Skendërbeut.

----------


## derjansi

> Orosh është një fis i Mirditës, por e gjejmë edhe si fshat/toponim etj
> 
> Mati nuk ishte nën juridiksionin e Oroshit sepse nuk zbatonte kanunin e Lekës por të Skendërbeut.


e vertete Mati, Lura dhe Dibra zbatojn kanunin e Skenderbeut jo te Lekes

----------


## Baptist

> Orosh është një fis i Mirditës, por e gjejmë edhe si fshat/toponim etj
> 
> Mati nuk ishte nën juridiksionin e Oroshit sepse nuk zbatonte kanunin e Lekës por të Skendërbeut.


Kanuni Orosheve eshte shume me i strerlashte se koha e Skenderbeut dhe te jatit te tij. Skenderbeu dhe familja e tij kane qene kontribues te shquar te Hylle nderit, megjithese ne jemi ne dijeni te konfliktit Dukagjin-Skenderbe. Pse valle? Nga ana tjeter, nuk jam ne dijeni te kontributeve te se njejtes natyre te familjes se Kastrioteve gjetiu. Me perjashtim te Kishes se Kavajes, por kjo e fundit nuk mbahej si qender shpirterore.

Mati, ose (E) Mathia, ka lidhje te lashta me Maqedonine. Familje te tera shqiptaro-maqedonase besojne te jene nje gjak me matjanet e Oroshit.

----------


## Baptist

> Teme me vlere. 
> 
> Cilat krahina mendon ishn subjekte/nden juriksionin e Kulles se Orosheve pervec besoj te Dukagjinit, Matit, Mirdites, e "Maqedonise"/Europes? 
> 
> Cdo te thote Orosh ?


Pyetje esenciale!

Cfare do te thote Orosh/Orok sepse e gjejme te shkruar si Orosh edhe pse kam degjuar te shqiptohet edhe si "Oroku". Por duke qene se nuk gjej survivale tjere lakesash te ketij emri, per te mos rrezikuar ta permbledh edhe ndonje shkronje tjeter jo rrenjesore [Orosh dhe ta zeme Gjinosh kane te perbasheket :osh] si nyje logjike te ketij emri duhet te marrim rrokjen e pare. Sepse, ashtu keshtu emri eshte dyrrokjesh, kjo na siguron se nuk kemi marre lakesa tjera. 

Or; Ora; Orakull; Qender prekognicioni, qender auguresh, paratheniesh, parashikimesh, theniesh te oreve, fateve, ndodhise jetesore. Ores tende. etj.

Kjo, mendoj, eshte origjina proto-kanunore e emrit te kesaj qendre. Juridiko/Shpirterore Shqiptare. Aty ku ka Kulle duhet te kete edhe Kishe. Kulla dhe Kisha duhet te gjinden ne dy kodra perballe njera-tjetres [ishte strategji e mbijeteses se lufterave] por tani pothuaj te gjitha keto gojedhena konsiderohen legjendare, mitologjike imagjinative, shumkush mendon: "ndoshta edhe nuk ka ekzistiuar kurre". Une besoj se ajo, jo vetem qe ka ekzistuar por mund te kete gjasa qe edhe t'i gjinden gjurmet e mbetura edhe sot.


Ne pyetjen se "cilat krahina..."; - te gjitha krahinat! Secili qe i kushtohej Orakullit i bindej pushtetit dhe urdherave te tij. Por emri me baze Or[os] na flet per nje periudhe para-kristiane dhe shume me te hereshme. Nje tradite te pakeputur mileniumesh deri me ardhjen e mesjetes amorale ne evrope me cka iu hapen dyert turqve te felliqte te cilet me gjithe amoralitetin e tyre, ishin njerez shumefish me te mire dhe me te edukuar se evropianet e felliqte pakurrizore ne kete periudhe.

----------


## alibaba

> Kanuni Orosheve eshte shume me i strerlashte se koha e Skenderbeut dhe te jatit te tij


Unë nuk di pse shpikni gjëra nga vetja?
Së paku sillni ndonjë referencë ose tregoni faktet dhe hamendjet ku mbështeteni.
Oroshi së bashku me Spaçin dhe Kushnenin janë tri fiset tradicionale të Mirditës.
Dhe në një temë si kjo pse e lidhni çdo gjë me emrin Orosh kur ai është vetëm një nga tri fiset mirditase apo një nga dhjetëra fise gege.
Kulla e Oroshit ishte kulla e Gjomarkajve në fshatin Orosh të Mirditëstë cilën e dogjën komunistët me sa duket gjatë L2B, dhe qendra administrative që po kërkoni fillimisht ka qenë Dera e Dukagjinëve e pastaj dyert e tjera që si vasalë të Dukagjinëve vazhduan të sundojnë secili në domenin e vet, Gjomarkajt në Mirditë, Zotnijtë vendas në Pukë etj. Nga termat që i përdora nuk duhet të lihet përshtypja se ekzistonin marrëdhënie feudale por thjesht ishte nji hierarki shoqrore e pranueshme për shqiptarët.



> Kanuni i Oroshëve


Nuk kam dëgjuar asnjëherë në jetën time këtë term. Nuk e ka përmendur askush. Pra nëse me të vërtetë ka ekzistuar ndonjë kanun i Oroshëve duhet të ceken faktet ose të dhënat që na shpiejnë në atë përfundim.

Kanuni me të drejtë mund të quhet kanun ilir. qoftë ky i Skendërbeut Lekës Labërisë etj.
Që nga koha e ilirëve sa herë ka pasur tendenca të bjerë kanuni është mbledhur ndonjë kuvend mbarëkombëtar dhe e ka ri-fuqizuar duke i dhënë me këtë rast emrin e ndonji prijësi të nderuar ose që kishte dhënë kontribut të jashtëzakonshëm në kuvend, në rastet konkrete emrin e Skendërbeut ose Lekës.

----------


## Baptist

"Kanuni i Lekes e Kanuni i Skenserit", jane llafe mesjetare te "percarjes se madhe", e cila para se gjithash, i kish hapur porten e madhe ushtrise turke per ne evrope, permes tokave tona. 

Sepse amoraliteti, tradhetia, shpifja, mashtrimet, pergojimet, apo morali i turpshem mesjetar, e kishte brejtur cdo gje ne evrope dhe ajo po vdiste...

Kjo semundje edhepse larg traditave te shoqerise sone, nuk e kursei as shoqerine shqiptare. Sepse "qytetaret e botes" qe kishin marre mesim nga mbreterite e principatat fqinje, andej e kendej evropes, e kishin sjellur me vete, ne atdhe, kete semundje shkaterrimtare. 

Prandaj edhe ne shoqerine tone hyne dasite dhe lufta per te ndare sa me shume hise per vete. Nje gje e ngjashme ndodhi edhe mes Skenderit e Lekes por vetem ne nivel mospajtimi kufijsh dhe ne disa raste me ndryshimet qe ata ia bene Kanunit te sterlashte (pra, lexo: shtremberiemeve) dhe vetem per kete shkak, sot njohim me shume se nje Kanun. 

Para ketyre trimave; -njerit te urte, e tjeterit te serte, -Kanuni ishte UNIK. 

Sa per te hedhur tani vaj ne prush po e permend se Oroku shpesh shqiptohet edhe si Urosh :)(

----------


## Baptist

Urosh, por edhe Ur-ate.

Ur-ata eshte nje rrenje *thellesisht e rendesishme shqiptare* qe lidhet me Ur-en ne forme Harkore, pra me H-Arkun, Arch, Archibishop etj. 

Nga ana tjeter Ur* kemi edhe Uran, Uranus, Urus, Urs, Arush, Ari, Fl-OR-i.


Ps. Shkurtimisht  me prapashtesen -*OK

mac-ok
camarr-ok
mal-ok
t-ok
fl-ok
ul-ok

----------


## Baptist

Tani qe kemi arritur deri ketu, fjala origjinale eshte Or:os. Shqiptimi Urosh eshte transformim sllav. Dhe nuk ben te cuditemi aspak se eshte shkembyer si fjale edhe me fqinjet sllave. Prandaj une mbetem prane definimit qe i dhash me siper. Orkullit ose derivatit qe perfitoi ne greqishte si Mal.

Ku gjindet Kulla e Oroshit eshte vetem e para nder pyetjet e papergjegjura ne vargun e pyetjeve me fundamentale per Identitetin tone Kombetar. Kjo eshte e tmerrshme!

Ne Historine Shqiptare mungojne pergjegjet si: 

Ku gjindet varri i Skenderbeut? [Qe do te duhej te ishte teme ne vete]

Ku gjindet varri i Lekes III dhe IV? [Qe do te duhej te ishte teme ne vete]

Keto ne menyre organike jane te lidhura edhe me pyetjen kryesore te kesaj teme : Ku gjindet Kulla e Orokut?

----------


## Baptist

Nashti ti Bamke mo na ngaterro historine e shkruar te Shqiperise ne kete mesele. Aty te thuhet e zeze permbi te bardhe qe varri i Skenderbeut qe ne Lis (Lezhe). Turqte e grabitne dhe i varen kockate e tij ne qafe si hajmali per tu rojtur pe nga syri keq i shqipove. Qe atehere e kendejza, syu i keq u qojt hajmali pellazge!

Pa po nga kush po pret te te deftenje mbi varrin e Lekave, me sakte te Pirrove te Maqedonise? 2/3 e Shqiptareve te japin garanci greke qe Leket kane qene Greke. 2/3 e 1/3 se mbetur nuk e dine,  e as qe duan ta dine ne se ka patur ndonje Leke ndonjehere, sidomos tani qe i ngaterrohet neper kembe me hyrjet ne Evrope, merine kufitare te grekeve, dhe biznesin privat. Pjesa e mbetur rreh ujen ne havan. Aq me shume kur ne keto varret e fundit, Greqia personalisht ka interes te dinje. Ja pershembull, (me duket andej nga 1994-95) kur ne kishme hall te vetem te rrezonim Saline condra-grek me vule (bule) 

*New York Times/Monday (p. 8A)* shkruante:

	"CAIRO, Feb.  5  - A high-level archaeological team from the Greek Government, investigating claims that the tomb of Alexander the Great had been discovered in Egypt's western desert, visited the site today and said that they saw no evidence that the tomb had been found.
	But Liana Souvaltzi, the archaeologist who announced last week that she had found the tomb outside the oasis of Siwa, said on Saturday: "I have no reservations.  This is Alexander's tomb.  There is no doubt."
	She said the tomb was built in Macedonian style and that three tablets uncovered at the site provided the archaeological proof.
	One of the tablets, she said, was written by Alexander's lieutenant. Ptolemy I, and affirmed a legend that Alexander had been poisoned.  Another, she said, was left by the Roman emperor Trajan, who she said had paid his respects at the site.
	But the Greek team, headed by the General Secretary of the Ministry of Culture, George Thomas, said it was unclear if the structure she was excavating was even a tomb.
	He and members of the team said that the style of the complex was not, as Mrs. Souvaltzi said, Macedonian.  And they said that the fragments of tablets they were shown did not support any of the translations she provided as proof of her discovery.
	The team members also said that the fragment they saw were from  the Roman period, some 300 years after the death of Alexander the Great.
	"We are not sure if the complex is a tomb or temple," said Dr. Yanni Tzedakis,  the  Director of Antiquities for the Greek Government,  "although there  are elements of the Hellenistic period in the  rubble.   It appears, however, to be from a later period."
	Mrs. Souvaltzi has refused to allow the visiting team to read her report on the excavations.  She has also refused to brief the team on her work.  She gave no reason for her refusal to cooperate with the Greek officials.
	"The fact that the report on the excavations is not being shown to us is curious," Dr. Tzedakis said.  "She should present photos and plans, along with details of the excavations to back up her claim.   This is how it is done in Greece."
	Abdel-Halim Nureddin, chairman of the   Egyptian   Antiquities 
Organization, who said earlier in the week that he supported the claim by Mrs. Souvlatzi, now says he is less sure about the find.
	"It is an important discovery," Mr. Noureddin said, "but we have to be a bit careful.  We must wait for further study and a reconsideration of the text."
	Mrs. Souvaltzi, who has an archaeological degree from the University of Athens, has been excavating in the area around Siwa, 50 miles east of the Libyan border, for the past four years.
	The inscriptions on the tablets, broken into pieces, were translated by Mrs. Souvaltzi's husband, who has no formal archaeological training. He also provides the financing for her research.
	Mrs. Souvaltzi, who says she has received mystical guidance in her research, in part from snakes, has claimed in the past that this structure was the tomb of Alexander. She wrote an article in an Egyptian magazine, published by Cairo University three years ago, saying that the same structure was the tomb of Alexander.
	The report was dismissed at the time by senior archaeologists in Egypt and Greece.
	The Greek team said that the fragments of tablets they were shown did not appear to support Mr. Souvaltzi's translations.  They also said that they did not see the eight-pointed Macedonian star Mrs. Souvaltzi says she found on what she describes as the tomb.
	"These inscriptions have nothing to do with the period of Ptolemy I," Mr. Tzedakis said, "and they are very well dated.  We did not see any of the words they say were inscribed on the tablets, not Alexander, not Ptolemy, not even the word poison."
	Alexander, King of Macedonia, led his armies out of Greece in 334 B.C.  at the age of 22 and conquered an empire that covered much of Asia and the Middle East.  Ancient texts indicate that, after his death in Babylon in 323 B.C. on a military campaign, his body was moved to Syria and then to Egypt.  But his final burial place remains a mystery.
	About 570 B.C., the Pharaoh Amasis built a temple in Siwa to the god Amun.  The temple oracle was one of the most famous in antiquity and was famed for being able to answer difficult question.
	Alexander went to Siwa in 332 B.C. to see the oracle.  The oracle, according to legend, told Alexander he was divine and the son of Amun.

----------


## alibaba

Personalisht nuk kam asnjë qëllim që t'i hadhë poshtë me çdo kusht teoritë e juaja dhe kjo temë është mjaft me vend, por dëshiroj që të ketë më shumë fakte ose nëse mungojnë këto atëherë le të ketë konkluzione të vlefshme nga vetë ju apo analiza të hollësishme.

Nuk mendoj se fjala Orosh duhet të lidhet medoemos me fjalën Orakull përderisa ende nuk është gjetur ndonjë dëshmi që flet se Orakulli dhe dhe Kreu Ekzekutiv i kanunit ishin e njëjta gjë. Fshati Orosh gjendet në Mirditë.





Do të ishte mirë të gjenim ndonjë informatë se kush ishin familje ekzekutive në kanun para Lekës.

----------


## Baptist

Ne Mirdite kemi, sic the vet, nje (1) fshat me emrin Orosh, por kjo nuk do te thote se Kulla e Orokut eshte fshati ne fjale. 
Se duhet te lidhet me orakull, eshte rrjedhoje organike dhe gje e predestinuar para te gjitha fakteve tjera qe mund te gjejme ne nderkohe. Se shprehja Orakull esht bere sinonim per malin/malet ne gjuhen greke eshte poashtu e pashmangshme, sepse orakujt pellasg gjindeshin me thellesi te maleve/bjeshkeve rregullisht. 
Cdo gje me te vertete e vjeter Kanunore ka origjine nga periudhat me te lashta te historise se civilizimit njerezor ne keto hapesira.

Te thuash se Kanunin e hartoi filiani apo fisteku, sic bejne disa, eshte joseriozitet i skajshem ndaj studimit te tij. Sepse ajo qe permban Kanuni eshte e pamundur te perpilohet/harmonizohet nga nje njeri i vetem, edhe ne qofte njeriu me gjenial qe la lindur ndonje here mbi kete bote. 

Kanuni nuk ka autor sepse eshte pasuri, historike, tradicionale, shpirterore, kanunore,  zakonore, doketore e shqiptareve qe shtrihet deri ne parahistori. 
Kanuni eshte thjeshte nje trashegimi e starlashte e ketij kombi. Nje monument historik. Andaj sic kisha cekur, Skenderbeu dhe Leka ne mesin e te tjereve, kishin bere vetem ca ndryshime/shtremberime minore te Kanunit te gjalle ekzistues ne mbare shoqerine shqiptare qe i bindej Oroshit te shenjte, por nuk e kishin rishkruar.Te paret pleqnar te proto-kanunor kan qene Tiresite. Ata ishin orakuj dhe besoj se ishin me origjine nga periudha e Uranit, si te tille mund te ken qene edhe Urithe. Sepse kishin qasje ne boten e nendheshme te vetmit mbi kete bote qe mund te shkonin dhe te ktheheshin nga Hadi te gjalle. Por per kete arsye ishin te verber. Dhe duhet te kene lidhje me urin.***

----------


## Baptist

> Nashti ti Bamke mo na ngaterro historine e shkruar te Shqiperise ne kete mesele. Aty te thuhet e zeze permbi te bardhe qe varri i Skenderbeut qe ne Lis (Lezhe). Turqte e grabitne dhe i varen kockate e tij ne qafe si hajmali per tu rojtur pe nga syri keq i shqipove. Qe atehere e kendejza, syu i keq u qojt hajmali pellazge!


Bamke kjo eshte gojedhene te mos e quaj fantazi apo konstrukcion per te mbuluar te verteten.
Bamke nuk ishin shqiptaret aq te marre sa te varrosnin Skenderbeun ne nje vend publik per te cilin dinte e tere vegjlia. Te kujtohet varri i Pjeter Bogdanit, turqve iu dheshen hetues special per ta gjetur me ne fund te Prishtine. Ndoshta e di sa cfare bene me mbetjet e tij?

Skenderbeu eshte varrosur [logjikisht] ne ngej vend te fshehte ose te sigurt larg ndikimit ose pushtetit turk.

Prandaj une nuk besoj se Skenderbeu ishte varrosur vertete ne kishen e shenkollit. Ai si dhe gjithe princerit e larte shqiptar eshte varrosur atje ku ishte varrosur i ati i tij me diskrecion te papare.

----------


## Baptist

*Harrova te them: si Leka si Gjergji, te dy jane varrosur ne brendesine e Kulles se Orokut.*
Ceshtja eshte: Ku gjindet ajo?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## derjansi

> *Harrova te them: si Leka si Gjergji, te dy jane varrosur ne brendesine e Kulles se Orokut.*
> Ceshtja eshte: Ku gjindet ajo?



Baptisto 

pse thu qe kto te dy duhet te jen varros ne te njejtin ven? 
Kur kto kan qon nga fise te ndryshme

----------


## murik

Jam komplet injorant rreth origjines se emrit Orosh,por me pelqen te besoj variantin e Baptistit, pra ne zanafille si Orakull=Orak=Orok=Orosh.Te tjerat i ka shpjegu Baptisti me nje llogjike qe ndiqet sot, duke kombinuar gjuhen e vendit ku ndodhet "objekti",funksionin e "objektit" etj...

----------


## alibaba

Unë nuk kuptoj se kush quhet me emrin Orok? Është sinonim i Oroshit apo ndonjë vendbanim apo çfarë? Kush e  ka quajtur me emrin Orok?

Baptist në hartën që solla unë, në jug të Oroshit është një krahinë tjetër që quhet Selitë, mos ka lidhje me Selene (perëndesha selene), apo me Seli ("selia e shenjtë")? Me sa kam dëgjuar kjo krahinë përmendet në kohëra të lashta.

----------

